# Does grub damage show up this time of year?



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

So back around end of July possibly beginning of August I noticed an area that I seeded last fall was looking pretty rough. I didn't see any lesions or fungus so I chalked it up to heat stress. Now that the weather has been cooling down somewhat and we actually have had rain for the past few weeks I noticed it's not coming back. If anything couple areas are getting larger. To my knowledge I've never had issues with grubs but I'm only in this house three years. The largest portion of lawn is going into its third fall with another smaller portion going into second. I have three areas with damage that seem to be growing little by little but it's hard to tell for sure. In the largest area of the dead grass I dug up a 1 foot by 1 foot square 2 inspect soil for grubs but I didn't see any. Is this the time of year that grub damage becomes noticeable?

On another note, earlier in the spring I had a few spots power Triv that I killed with Roundup and attempted to reseed. They were small random spots scattered and range from 1 foot by 1 foot by maybe two by two foot. Couple of them spots lasted the summer but most of them died. Again I just chalk that up to heat stress and figured I'd received them in the fall. So yesterday I was using a small Hand rake to scratch the surface of the soil and throw some down. In a couple spots I noticed when I started scratching the soil I was seeing grubs. One area in particular that was about 12 inches by 12 inches I saw at least 10 grubs. The healthy grass right next to that area seemed like it pulled up pretty easily. Here are some pictures.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

It does for me.


----------



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> It does for me.


Then I'm guessing good chance this is grub damage. What would be the best way to confirm it? Also, is it too late to treat?


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Ryan1+2 said:


> Then I'm guessing good chance this is grub damage. What would be the best way to confirm it? Also, is it too late to treat?


Do a pull test. Grab a big chunk of the dead area and see if it lifts right up. Also around the borders dig down 6 inches or so and see what you find.
Some do a soap test as well.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Never mind I see now you said you saw grubs.

Merit
Or 
Acelepryn G


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

@Factor mentiiked a good way to test for grubs.

But that dosnt mean it isnt insect damage of another kind.

If you find grubs, i like dylox granules to kill them.

If its something else, i have put down an all purpise spectracide granulenwith good success.

Light watering and fertilization will help it recover.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> @Factor mentiiked a good way to test for grubs.


Sorry I revised my post. I hope I havent some how offened you.


HoosierLawnGnome said:


> But that dosnt mean it isnt insect damage of another kind.


Totally true, but the OP said he saw them visually.


Ryan1+2 said:


> I noticed when I started scratching the soil I was seeing grubs. One area in particular that was about 12 inches by 12 inches I saw at least 10 grubs. The healthy grass right next to that area seemed like it pulled up pretty easily.


So I was a bit confused by the asking of how to confirm them when they are there on visual inspection.
Nevertheless

Yes 
Dylox would be good 
Lots of good choices.
Yes they Grubs (generic term) are in the ground at this time.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Not offended by anything at all, @Factor ! Appreciate your post too.

I missed him seeing the grubs! Ack!

I almost always misidentify minor insect damage as fungal problems.

We get massive amounts of insects. Defeaning at night.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

This helps with the Japanese grub life cycle.
https://www.domyown.com/grub-identification-guide-a-581.html
The New Baby Grubs are high in the soil now soon to hibernate deeper.

Japan Beetles you have to hit with a multi-pronged approach.
Pheromone Traps. Highly effective on Adult Beetles.
Milky spore (Long Term biologic)
Nematodes (Long Term biologic)
Systemic insecticides in May and August. Depending on Location and chemical chosen.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=2335#p2335
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=2343#p2343

I have used merit g (Imidacloprid) but next year switching to Acelapryn G or Grub X(chlorantraniliprole) because I love bees more..


----------



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

Thanks everyone.


----------

